# J'ai perdu mes favoris de Google Chrome



## AlfredoPlaneur (24 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour !

Par je ne sais quelles manip, sans doute en supprimant mon historique, j'ai validé la suppression de toutes mes données personnelles, notamment les Favoris, sous Google Chrome,

c'est la première fois que je suis confronté à ça, impossible de les retrouver, 

j'ai cherché sur internet, mais je n'ai pas réussi,

Vu que j'ai fait un Time Machine récent, est il possible de les réimporter ?

un grand merci par avance

Alfred


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2013)

comme avec tous les navigateurs OSX c'est dans le dossier dédié à l' appli dans TA biblio

moncompte/Bibliotheque/Application Support/Google/Chrome/Default/Bookmarks


----------



## AlfredoPlaneur (24 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> comme avec tous les navigateurs OSX c'est dans le dossier dédié à l' appli dans TA biblio
> 
> moncompte/Bibliotheque/Application Support/Google/Chrome/Default/Bookmarks



merci Pascal,

mais j'ai cherché et je n'ai pas de dossier "Google" ni "Chrome", j'ai lancé une recherche "Bookmarks" dans Spotlight et je n'ai que les favoris de Safari,

je n'ai pourtant rien supprimé manuellement,

quand je lance Time Machine, aussi loin que je puisse remonter, je ne trouve pas ces dossiers,

je suis dans HD / Bibliothèque / Application Support /


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2013)

AlfredoPlaneur a dit:


> je suis dans HD / Bibliothèque / Application Support /


tu devrais me relire

j'ai pourtant indiqué ca DEUX fois

*TA *bibliotheque
là

*moncompte*/Bibliotheque/Application Support/Google/Chrome/Default/Bookmarks


----------



## Aliboron (24 Novembre 2013)

AlfredoPlaneur a dit:


> je suis dans HD / Bibliothèque / Application Support /


On rappelle à Monsieur Planeur que dans Lion, Mountain Lion et Mavericks le dossier *~/Bibliothèque* (celui du compte utilisateur courant, de la "petite maison") est caché ? Que, pour y accéder, le moyen le plus simple, c'est de passer par le menu "Aller" du Finder tout en tenant la touche "Option" enfoncée ? Non, hein, c'est quand même pas la peine de rappeler ça. Bon, alors on laisse tomber&#8230;


----------



## AlfredoPlaneur (24 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu devrais me relire
> 
> j'ai pourtant indiqué ca DEUX fois
> 
> ...



oui mais j'y suis allé aussi et je n'ai pas trouvé de dossier "Bibliothèque" (ni Librairy),... d'où mon interrogation, (et Bernard, la petite maison je l'ai trouvée, elle apparait bien dans le Finder...),
je ne comprends d'autant pas, que ce dossier devrait normalement apparaître dans une recherche spotlight (j'ai autorisé la recherche partout),

ah c'est bon, j'ai trouvé, ... effectivement, en mode "caché", c'est moins visible  

et grace à Time Machine, le dossier a pu être rétabli, ... 

merci et pardon du dérangement (tout le monde ne connait pas MacOSX sur le bout des doigts...) MERCI 




. bon alors j'ai bien retrouvé le dossier "Défault" contenant les Favoris,... j'ai relancé Chrome, j'ai redémarré,... j'ai ouvert le gestionnaire de favoris, j'ai tenté des importations, j'ai tenté d'ouvrir directement les fichiers Bookmarks et .bak, .... mais impossible de retrouver les Favoris... y aurait il une autre manip cachée avec des combinaisons de touches pour initiés (et d'avance pardon si déjà expliqué dans des revues spécialisées que je n'ai pas (encore) lues   ) D'avance merci


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2013)

AlfredoPlaneur a dit:


> oui mais j'y suis allé aussi et je n'ai pas trouvé de dossier "Bibliothèque" (ni Librairy),... d'où mon interrogation, (et Bernard, la petite maison je l'ai trouvée, elle apparait bien dans le Finder...),
> je ne comprends d'autant pas, que ce dossier devrait normalement apparaître dans une recherche spotlight (j'ai autorisé la recherche partout),
> 
> ah c'est bon, j'ai trouvé, ... effectivement, en mode "caché", c'est moins visible
> ...



Il ne faut aucune application ouverte _(ou cachée)_. Mais sur le Bureau, comme on te le répète, si tu maintiens la touche Alt et si tu  cliques sur Aller, tu verras TA Maison.


----------



## AlfredoPlaneur (24 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Il ne faut aucune application ouverte _(ou cachée)_. Mais sur le Bureau, comme on te le répète, si tu maintiens la touche Alt et si tu  cliques sur Aller, tu verras TA Maison.



euh oui oui merci maintenant j'ai compris (je ne le savais pas)  

mais pourquoi Chrome ne réaffiche pas mes Favoris ?????




..... bon si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur........


----------



## AlfredoPlaneur (25 Novembre 2013)

peut être que quelqu'un a déjà été confronté au problème... ou a une idée ... merci d'avance


----------



## AlfredoPlaneur (27 Novembre 2013)

ne serait-ce qu'une piste....


----------



## AlfredoPlaneur (30 Novembre 2013)

bonjour,

je cherche toujours pour régler mon problème,

Quand je vais à présent dans Alfredoplaneur / je ne retrouve pas le dossier Bibliothèque ou Librairy, il y a en revanche, à côté de Applications, Bureau, Documents, Images, Musique, Public, ...... une quinzaine de fichiers aux intitulés bizarres, à zéro octets, comme celui ci intitulé "%D5]%C3%B4%A5Q%E9%E2%D1%97%%FA%ED%E7%8F30%9D&#28026;%D5",
Peut on les supprimer ? 
J'ai relancé MacOS x mis à jour, j'ai nettoyé avec Onyx, ... rien n'y fait,

Merci de votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2013)

relire message 5


----------



## AlfredoPlaneur (30 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> relire message 5



merci Pascal, c'est un oubli de ma part, un réflex que je n'ai pas encore, effectivement Bibliothèque apparaît, j'ai bien le sous dossier Default, avec des fichiers de bookmarks, réimporté grace à Time Machine, mais quand je lance Chrome, je n'ai plus aucun Favoris, j'ai tenté une réimportation par fichiers, mais aucun de ceux que j'ai n'est réimportable, ...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2013)

en passant 
tu peux parfaitement rendre les biblios acccesibles en permanence comme avecles anciens OSX 
combine donnée mille fois( sur le forum et ailleurs)depuis le masquage par defaut


----------



## AlfredoPlaneur (30 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> en passant
> tu peux parfaitement rendre les biblios acccesibles en permanence comme avecles anciens OSX
> combine donnée mille fois( sur le forum et ailleurs)depuis le masquage par defaut



merci merci mais pour mon problème de favoris, aurais tu une idée ?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2013)

AlfredoPlaneur a dit:


> merci merci mais pour mon problème de favoris, aurais tu une idée ?


bien sur mais j'attends le cheque de 400 euros pour frais divers


il doit y avoir une bizarrerie avec quelque chose et tes manips sont pas claires
( ou dans quelques postes on apprendra un truc essentiel mais pas dit, genre synchro ,chrome ouvert etc)

note 
il faut restaurer QUE le fichier bookmark
(procedure time machine)


----------



## AlfredoPlaneur (30 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> bien sur mais j'attends le cheque de 400 euros pour frais divers



en gâteaux au chocolat, ça ira ? 




pascalformac a dit:


> il doit y avoir une bizarrerie avec quelque chose et tes manips sont pas claires
> ( ou dans quelques postes on apprendra un truc essentiel mais pas dit, genre synchro ,chrome ouvert etc)
> 
> note
> ...



ah ben j'ai restauré le fichier Default de Time Machine, en totalité, .... 
je peux tenter quelque chose ????
pas de synchro avec autre chose,
Chrome ouvert, je l'ignore, je n'ai pas fait attention à ce détail lors de la restauration du dossier Default

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h22 ----------

bon j'ai trouvé la solution : j'ai supprimé le dossier restauré sauf le fichier bookmark, j'ai relancé Chrome, et hop ! tout refonctionne !

merci à tous (et à moi même)


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2013)

je pige pas où est le couac

faudrait fouiner le web si CE couac est evoqué
(ou c'est un bug avec tes sauvegardes ou mavericks)

ps 
j'ai des milliers de bookmarks et c'est important pour mes activités , et je ne compte pas que sur une seule forme de sauvegarde même serieuse 
alors j'ai bétonné, plusieurs sauvegardes  en sup
clones 
et aussi copie des bookmarks  avec synchro en ligne ( xmarks fait ca très bien  et garde plusieurs versions) ,
pour non seulement sauvegarder  plusieurs foisavecdes méthodes et acces diferents,mais  aussi acceder à mes bookmarks  de partout et n'importe quelle machine( y compris une pretée cinq  minutes) ou restaurer en urgence  sans time machine , TM  pas toujours  dispo
et à une époque je bétonnais encore  plus avec avec copie de fichier en pj email et des copies  dropbox


----------

